

New Vista Activation Bug Not Reported Yet - vlad
http://forums.microsoft.com/Genuine/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=2206707&SiteID=25
My brand-new laptop woke up with Vista updates and a screen that my key was no longer genuine.   The individual key on the bottom of the laptop didn't work any better than the Dell OEM key it came with.  After trying System Restore from the Repair prompt during reboot, I'm told I can't restore because a file already exists.  My system diagnostics and hard drive are 100%.  It seems the WGA saga continues.
======
vlad
I defended Vista in response to Matt's post. Well, my brand-new laptop decided
to wake up from sleep and install multiple Vista updates overnight. Now, a
message shows my key is no longer genuine. The individual key on the bottom of
the laptop didn't work any better than the Dell OEM key it came with. After
trying System Restore from the Repair prompt during reboot (via a Dell Tech's
prompt), I'm told I can't restore because a file already exists. My system
diagnostics and hard drive are 100%. It seems the Windows Genuine Activation
saga continues--it says the status of my operating system is unknown. It
suggests I... revisit the same page again and find out the same thing.

~~~
german
Use Ubuntu.

~~~
vlad
That's actually a good answer. I can install Ubuntu and try to run Vista
inside VMWare inside it, and only when I need it.

~~~
german
Thats exactly what I do, but with Windows XP

~~~
nostrademons
I do the opposite - run Ubuntu inside VMWare on a WinXP host.

At the time I bought my computer, Linux didn't work well on it - no drivers
for the wireless. So by running XP as the host, I could let Microsoft handle
the drivers and then have VMWare mooch off them via bridged networking.

It's probably better now, but I've gotten used to this setup, so I see no real
reason to change until I get my next computer.

~~~
german
What I use is VirtualBox, not VMWare.

